# Birmingham. Faculty. Seriously, try it.



## Scotford

Get over to Faculty in Brum.

Piccadilly Arcade.

Easily the best I have ever tasted RedBrick by Square Mile outside of the very very best London shops. Hands down one of the best baristas I have ever met too. He sure makes that Synesso sing.

Try it if you are ever in Birmingham, they really are doing some fantastic stuff.


----------



## Graeme

I didn't know this was there at all. I always go to 6/8 when I'm in Birmingham, and even took a special trip in on Saturday morning to buy some emergency Jailbreak beans.

Will definitely be paying a visit next time I'm in Brum, thanks for the tip.

According to their website/twitterfeed some of their baked goods come from this place which I'd never heard of either:

http://www.peelandstone.co.uk/

Will definitely be paying them a visit for lunch next time I'm in Birmingham!


----------



## Xpenno

Scotford said:


> Get over to Faculty in Brum.
> 
> Piccadilly Arcade.
> 
> Easily the best I have ever tasted RedBrick by Square Mile outside of the very very best London shops. Hands down one of the best baristas I have ever met too. He sure makes that Synesso sing.
> 
> Try it if you are ever in Birmingham, they really are doing some fantastic stuff.


Oh, he was open, that's unusual... Lol.

Seriously though, I've had mixed experiences there (as with most places) and it depends on who serves you. I've had some great shots of Red Brick from them and some not so good. I would certainly recommend trying them out but wouldn't go there too close to their published opening times. They open at 9 and my Mrs turned up at 9:15 only to be told that she couldn't have espresso as the machine hadn't warmed up yet. We also turned up at 10:15 a few Saturdays ago and they weren't open, nobody even there.....

I enjoy talking to Jeff, he is so enthusiastic but if I can't rely on them being open then I'll probably go somewhere else.


----------



## Spazbarista

The only problem is they don't serve tea


----------



## garydyke1

I thought they served waterloo ; )


----------



## Spazbarista

garydyke1 said:


> I thought they served waterloo ; )


Sorry, it was just a bad pun


----------



## unoll

I visited faculty the other day after going to Tilt and really enjoyed their coffee. Me and Mrs both had picolos done with the Round Hill Tanzanian beans and the drinks were spot on, very tasty. They also have some seriously impressive kit in there, I can't remember if I've ever seen a Synesso in a UK coffee shop before. Overall the place seemed relaly friendly and the guys seemed to really care about the drinks they were making.


----------



## Whipspeed

Went there last time we went to Birmingham & the coffee was really good. Off up there tomorrow. So will be visiting again.


----------



## Robin.Gill

This is my first port of call when I get of the train as it's onot steps away from New Street. Great coffee and skilled Baristas. Only problem is more and more people are discovering this and getting a table can be hard sometimes! Great casual decor. Now an established part of the excellent and growing Birmingham coffee scene (Tilt and Quarter Horse are scheduled into every trip aswell!)


----------



## jtldurnall

Robin.Gill said:


> This is my first port of call when I get of the train as it's onot steps away from New Street. Great coffee and skilled Baristas. Only problem is more and more people are discovering this and getting a table can be hard sometimes! Great casual decor. Now an established part of the excellent and growing Birmingham coffee scene (Tilt and Quarter Horse are scheduled into every trip aswell!)


Getting a table is a serious PITA. You're right though, great coffee.


----------



## ChristopherD

Amazing place, always have great beans! Picked up some colonna a month ago which was great. Food is pretty good too.


----------



## Phobic

I went here on Weds last week, really enjoyed it, had a nice square mile Guatemala washed V60.

it was 10:30 and only 1-2 free tables.

will be going back next time I'm in brum


----------



## garydyke1

I popped in yesterday and enjoyed a pretty sweet espresso. Extracts Colombia Veracruz espresso . Huge fruity punch and a clean finish


----------



## Rompie

Had an hour or so wait in between a train journey the other day and popped in here. One of the few places I've seen a 'split shot' on the menu - so had a chance to try the house espresso with and without milk. No more indecision!


----------



## IggyK

Does anybody rate or been to 200 Degrees in Birmingham?


----------



## filthynines

IggyK said:


> Does anybody rate or been to 200 Degrees in Birmingham?


I don't rate the coffee but I do rate the food


----------



## Mrboots2u

IggyK said:


> Does anybody rate or been to 200 Degrees in Birmingham?


If you are a fan of quite dark roasted robusta blend stuff ( closer to the chains than specialty ) then it may be for you


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> If you are a fan of quite dark roasted robusta blend stuff ( closer to the chains than specialty ) then it may be for you


Fair comment


----------



## IggyK

Mrboots2u said:


> If you are a fan of quite dark roasted robusta blend stuff ( closer to the chains than specialty ) then it may be for you


No way!







:bad:









I'll stick to Faculty and maybe try Quarter Horse Roasters next time i'm in the City.


----------



## filthynines

I went to Quarter Horse for the first time a couple of weeks back. It was good! I'm not sure if you know where it is, but it's a little outside of the city centre, so a bit of a walk from Faculty/Yorks/200 Degs and the like.


----------



## Nod

I went to faculty this morning. This is a serious coffee house. Amazing equipment and a delicious Roundhill flat white. What is also amazing, is that it is less than five minutes walk from Birmingham new Street railway station. This means anyone connecting trains in Birmingham can nip out and get a quick delicious flat white or brew. Highly recommended.


----------



## Glenn

Finally getting a chance to visit Faculty tomorrow - at approx 1200 if the trains are on time

Anyone else about at that time?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Glenn said:


> Finally getting a chance to visit Faculty tomorrow - at approx 1200 if the trains are on time
> 
> Anyone else about at that time?


Sadly not about Glenn


----------



## Glenn

urbanbumpkin said:


> Sadly not about Glenn


Lovely piccolo and lemon drizzle cake.

Only steps away from New Street station.


----------



## beckybei

Good friends of mine. Lovely people, excellent coffee.


----------



## filthynines

It is the absolute nuts. I don't know which is better: the coffee or the cake.


----------



## MooMaa

Thanks for the heads-up in Birmingham on Tuesday for a conference and this place is on the way ?


----------



## mmmatron

Oh I've been here! Couple of years ago, I'd been in Telford on a conference, which was one of the most depressing experiences of my life. Faculty saved the trip with its delicious coffee and food. Nice place.


----------



## poliver24

Cannot rate faculty high enough, even happier that I walk right past the door on my morning commute!!


----------



## IZ2018

Thanks for this. I work in Brum, so will try and visit at some point.


----------



## filthynines

Still the absolute best coffee available in Birmingham.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

filthynines said:


> Still the absolute best coffee available in Birmingham.


I like Faculty for the city centre, have you tried The Steam Room?


----------



## filthynines

urbanbumpkin said:


> I like Faculty for the city centre, have you tried The Steam Room?


I have been there many a time - once a week for a short period after it opened because it was on my way to uni. I popped in last week for the first time in a while with my wife. Gary and his team make excellent coffee, for sure.


----------



## IggyK

I was gonna pop into town today to Faculty but the trains weren't working in the morning and no contactless on the buses why can't we be more like London. Huff


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Popped in there yesterday with Mrboots2u. They were really busy, so we're lucky to get a seat. Good coffee aside from no filter on offer and a mix up on the order (I ended getting an espresso instead of a long black).

For the city centre it's my preferred place to go.


----------



## filthynines

I think my Birmingham top 3 are:

1. Wayland's Yard

2. Faculty

3. Quarterhorse

I would put the first two way ahead of everything else in the city. Wayland's pips for me because of the food offering and the relative comfort of the surroundings. Last time I saw QH's food offering (only in their marketing photos, mind) I got the impression their idea of "brunch" is about five years behind.


----------



## Craig-R872

Has anybody tried the Java lounge? Sampled some of their coffee at the Birmingham coffee festival and was impressed.


----------



## filthynines

Yes - Java Lounge is far outside the realms of specialty coffee. It's one up from Costa.


----------



## winterlight

Whenever I'm in Birmingham I always head straight to Faculty. Never had anything even approaching an average coffee in there - always amazing beans on offer and it's where I discovered the wonders of Round Hill roastery.

And, on my last visit, I had a Snickers brownie - which was the size of a brick - and it was equally amazing.


----------



## Jony

Cheers for the tip, this is a must coach duty today so takeaway. Now I've forgotten which coffee I not the cake though. Almond and Cardamom vegan. Oh yes


----------



## ashcroc

Jony said:


> Cheers for the tip, this is a must coach duty today so takeaway. Now I've forgotten which coffee I not the cake though. Almond and Cardamom vegan. Oh yes
> 
> <img alt="IMG_20191004_131929.thumb.jpg.fa4c942e3f231f9e4a41d83ab43683e1.jpg" data-fileid="32565" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/IMG_20191004_131929.thumb.jpg.fa4c942e3f231f9e4a41d83ab43683e1.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> 
> <img alt="IMG_20191004_132313.thumb.jpg.28aa1899715ed761383d8b768ffa1f00.jpg" data-fileid="32566" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/IMG_20191004_132313.thumb.jpg.28aa1899715ed761383d8b768ffa1f00.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> 
> <img alt="IMG_20191004_133104.thumb.jpg.a5f41f421959e9a85befca0f4cbf514a.jpg" data-fileid="32567" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/IMG_20191004_133104.thumb.jpg.a5f41f421959e9a85befca0f4cbf514a.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Cake looks mighty tasty.

I had no idea soylent green came in a vegan flavour!


----------



## Flying_Vee

Hit this place up on a flying visit, couldn't be more convenient for Birmingham New Street Station.

Had a V60 of La Cabra Altos Bourbon Honey process and a what can only be described as jammy dodger the size of your face. Coffee was done very well even if the bean lacked oomph for my tastes. Will definitely be going back if I'm ever passing by.


----------



## Jony

No Jammy Dodger pic how dare you haha


----------



## Flying_Vee

Jony said:


> No Jammy Dodger pic how dare you haha


Didn't last long enough I'm afraid!


----------



## Jony

They have some really good cakes don't they I can never decide.


----------



## filthynines

Amazing cakes. A great range, and many are vegan.


----------



## ashcroc

Jony said:


> They have some really good cakes don't they I can never decide.


One of each!


----------



## Jony

That is the trouble.


----------



## Nod

Totally second this recommendation. I went again the other day and it was really good. They always have a good selection of different beans and roasters. It is SO near New Street station you can nip out even if you are just changing trains...


----------



## ntipp319

When I travel into Birmingham for work most of the time I go to Quarter Horse Coffee Roasters. they seem to be the best in brum for me!


----------

